# Roller attachment for airless sprayers



## bhamsoxfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone use them? Worth the money?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have never used them so take what I say for what it's worth. I imagine they would rock if you had a ton of flat, straight substrate to knock out, like a warehouse or whatnot. Not sure how viable they would be on a residential repaint though.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

They work great given the correct application. If your doing work out of a bucket and you can't spray this is what you want. "Power rolling" will eliminate trying to dip while your in the bucket.


----------

